# Programmieren von Sicherheitssteuerung / Verifizierung nach 13849



## m.adler (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Folgendes Szenario
Programmierung einer Sicherheitssteuerung mittels FUP mit vorgefertigen Bausteinen (z.B. vom Pilz/Beckhoff/Baumüller o.ä.) OHNE frei zu programmierenden Code
Es ist nur möglich die Ein- und Ausgänge bzw. die Funktionsblöcke über "Linien" miteinander zu verknüpfen.
Reicht es wenn bei der IBN einen Funktionstest aller programmierten Funktionen durchgeführt und diese schriftlich festhalten werden
Ist es zwingend erforderlich das eine Sicherheitsfachkraft beim Abnahmetest zugegen ist und die Prüfliste gegenzeichnet ? Hat der Hersteller durch die Unterschrift des Sicherheitsbeauftragten eine rechtliche Absicherung ?

Welche Strategie verfolgt Ihr in solchen Situationen ?

Gibt es Steuerungen die freigestaltbaren Code verwenden und welche Maßnahmen müssten hier ergriffen werden ?

Noch eine weitere Frage
Verfügen die Programmierer von Sicherheitssteuerungen über eine "spezielle Ausbildung" z.B. gibt es von den Herstellern der Steuerungen eine Art Zulassung oder Zertifikat diese zu programmieren ?
Mir ist bewusst, dass das V-Modell ein iteratives Verfahren beschreibt, welches über den gesamten Fertigungszyklus zu wirken hat - jedoch habe ich keine Hinweise dazu gefunden wie dieses gelebt wird.

Danke M. Adler


----------



## Tommi (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

zum V-Modell und Sicherheitssoftware dieser Link.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.p...-für-Maschinen

Weiterhin:
 Sicherheitsbeauftragte nach Sozialgesetzbuch VII haben keine rechtliche Relevanz.
Sicherheitsfachkräfte dazuholen soll man, muss man aber nicht, der hilft in der Regel
"nur" bei der Prüfung der eigentlichen Funktion, nicht bei solche Sachen wie Testen
von Querschlüssen auf Leitungen.
Das 4-Augen-Prinzip ist immer sinnvoll.
Eine spezielle Ausbildung für Programmierer von Sicherheitsfunktionen gibt es nicht. Der Unternehmer
ist verantwortlich für die Auswahl der Mitarbeiter und deren Qualifikation sowie für die
Prüfung nach DIN EN ISO 13849.
Prüfungen dürfen nur von befähigten Personen nach TRBS1203 durchgeführt werden.
Das bedeutet:
- Berufsausbildung
- Berufserfahrung
- zeitnahe Tätigkeit 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hapr (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

dem Beitrag von Tommi ist kaum noch etwas beizufügen. Teilweise programmiere ich in Assembler, weil da der Code bis ins kleinste nachvollziehbar ist. Auch das Laufzeitverhalten ist direkt zu ersehen.

Neben dem Programmieren wird dann gleich der Testplan für die SW mit erstellt. Üblicherweise sollte der Test dann durch eine weitere Person durchgeführt werden. Denn, die eigenen Fehler übersieht man leicht. Die entsprechende Dokumentation liegt dann bei der Zertifizierungsstelle vor (Funktionsbeschreibung, Testplan, Testprotokoll). Wobei die Zertifizierungsstelle nicht die Zeit hat, den Code bis ins Detail zu lesen und zu prüfen.

Bei uns ist es die Programmierung von Sicherheitsschaltgeräten. Aber bei der Programmierung von Sicherheitssteuerungen sollte identisch sein.

Harald.


----------

